# Weirdest man-made thing you have seen floating in the ocean?



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Mine would be a full size deep freezer out near the nipple. Number 2 is the biggest tire I have ever seen floating with just the top showing about 25 miles out. Had to be a 6-7 foot diameter tire.

Still waiting for the big bundle of cash to turn up out there


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine would be a big acetylene tank bobbing way down East Beach in 90' of water. Hit that running hard and you want to talk about having a bad day!!!


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

20 miles off New Jersey, A zodiac with seagulls standing on the gunn'ls, staring into the bottom. We were not sure what to expect in that raft.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

I've not been suprised by anything that I've found floating in the Gulf since Katrina. We ran across some pretty bizzare stuff out there.:blink:


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

I read on here that someone found an urn full of ashes thats the wierdes ive heard of.


Mine would be a boat.we werent near anything and a boat was floating stripped of engines and electronics but had a bunch of stuff on it.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

When I lived in Cocoa Beach I read about someone finding a human head floating offshore. They put it in a 5 gallon bucket and kept trolling. They told the coast guard about it when they returned later on that day.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Not the Gulf, but my buddy lived on the Ohio River and every time if flooded his yard would be loaded with tampon applicators. Im not talking one or two, but dozens. WTF is up with that?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Found a kayak offshore 25 miles, still have it. Had barnacles on it but no torso attached.

Also found a guys North Face jacket with all his fishing licenses (including his commercial stuff) in a zip-lock in the pocket. Looked all over for this guy, found out he lived just a few blocks away.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

On our way to the Med we found a beach raft in the middle of the Atlantic. Pretty wild on an Aircraft Carrier. Sortied a helo and the whole 9 yards.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Not man made but 12 miles off north Carolina found a deer paddling for all she had. Put her in the boat and ran her back to shore. Poor thing did not move the whole ride home.
Released her on the ground and she walked off into the trees


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Imagine all the stuff in floating in the Pacific from the Japan tsunami. Stuff is starting to wash ashore in the Northwest.


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

Found a Nun buoy with chain deep enough I could not see the bottom of it, about 20 miles East of Miami. Loaded with dolphin and wahoo. Had to come from Key West as that's the only place South of Miami that uses buoys to mark ship channels, unless it came from somewhere in the Gulf and floated around in the Gulfstream


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Found an overturned 24' center console about 50 miles off the coast of Jacksonville last year. Motor and all the electronics were stripped. Tied off on it and caught about 30 dolphin and 3 tripletails on light spinning gear.. Was a blast


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Found an overturned 24' center console about 50 miles off the coast of Jacksonville last year. Motor and all the electronics were stripped. Tied off on it and caught about 30 dolphin and 3 tripletails on light spinning gear.. Was a blast


I would have turned it over and towed it in!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Found an abandoned sail boat floating in the Atlantic on our way across the pond. Captain decided to sink it so it wouldn't be a hazard to navigation.

Found thousands of Cuban refugees floating in everything from bath tubs to expensive boats between Cuba and the Keys. Sunk a bunch of that stuff too.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

7 years old / out at the canyon / floating mine / dad called the coastguard / we never took off from the dock when it was dark ever again.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I found a channel marker pole 30'-40' long complete with ladder and sign floating out of Destin a few years ago. Also found (not man made) a very dead large sea turtle floating. He had grass/weeds growing on top of him. 

Sea-r-cy


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

I found a wing from a underwater ROV ? used to work in the oil fields, floating along like a cork.
I'm sure the owner would of liked to have it back.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

In the Atlantic, found a homemade oar about 12' long. One of lost things from a crossing that got cut short.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

TheRoguePirate said:


> Not man made but 12 miles off north Carolina found a deer paddling for all she had. Put her in the boat and ran her back to shore. Poor thing did not move the whole ride home.
> Released her on the ground and she walked off into the trees



12 miles offshore.. with the salt levels in that deer.. you could have skinned her out layed her on the top of the bow and had jerky at the end of a good fishing trip... 

but on the other hand that is probably the coolest posting that I have read about.. Good Job on the find, catch, and release.. :thumbsup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

TheRoguePirate said:


> Not man made but 12 miles off north Carolina found a deer paddling for all she had. Put her in the boat and ran her back to shore. Poor thing did not move the whole ride home.
> Released her on the ground and she walked off into the trees


Cool story!! Good on ya! I picked up a Britney spaniel swimming in p-cola bay a few years back.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Mine would be a full size deep freezer out near the nipple. Number 2 is the biggest tire I have ever seen floating with just the top showing about 25 miles out. Had to be a 6-7 foot diameter tire.
> 
> Still waiting for the big bundle of cash to turn up out there


Does this count?
42 Cubans on a broken down stolen Cuban Government boat in the Bahamas’


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't believe we didn't catch anything off that freezer Adam! That was crazy, for sure. 

Several years ago I saw an entire roof to a shed or small house floating, intact, shingles and all!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Mobile big game limited tourney in '08. Was fishing that crazy long and yet extremely dead rip that formed along the steps to the spur. Somewhere in between we saw what we thought was a dead body floating. Was relieved and overly humored to find it was a hard plastic sex doll. It was rather realistic too. Half was faded from sun exposure and the other was covered in marine growth. Caught 2 triple tail and a couple small dolphin under it.

Other than that, have found 3 capsized boats in total, one zodiac and 2 Cuban rafts (fl keys).


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Mobile big game limited tourney in '08. Was fishing that crazy long and yet extremely dead rip that formed along the steps to the spur. Somewhere in between we saw what we thought was a dead body floating. Was relieved and overly humored to find it was a hard plastic sex doll. It was rather realistic too. Half was faded from sun exposure and the other was covered in marine growth. Caught 2 triple tail and a couple small dolphin under it.
> 
> Other than that, have found 3 capsized boats in total, one zodiac and 2 Cuban rafts (fl keys).


Did you keep the sex doll?


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

skram said:


> Did you keep the sex doll?


I was thinking it was a tag and release...


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Not the Gulf, but my buddy lived on the Ohio River and every time if flooded his yard would be loaded with tampon applicators. Im not talking one or two, but dozens. WTF is up with that?


 
They're called beach whistles, just blow into one, lol


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

finfever61 said:


> I was thinking it was a tag and release...



HA HA good one!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah Sam I did, don't you remember? You dated her for over a year until your family and I held an intervention.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

An upright palm tree, a redish/orange kayak last year at the Nipple covered ib bird crap, A steel propane tank, couple light poles, God know how much pvc lawn furniture, An abandoned commercial boat in the Emerald Coast Classic in 09', didn't even show on radar at night running out, numerous balloons, cap, shoes, hardhat with a little tripletail swimming in it. Bunch more crap....


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

finfever61 said:


> I was thinking it was a tag and release...


:clapping:...


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

Front half of a john boat about 12 miles out of Orange beach, some nice triple tails came off it. A five gl bucket that we pulled in and had a baby trigger in it.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw on here a few years ago where a guy found a navy missile target drone floating around.

myself, never found anything more interesting than a crate top with about a dozen Dolphin under it. Interesting thing was it was only about 2.5 miles out in 25' of water...


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

After hurrican Katrina we found a jacuzzi floating close to the edge.....


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*floaters*

Cuban raft last year in the Keys first one i have ever seen they were gone but at some point had set the bow on fire. Coast guard came out and marked ther boat. 
Shipping container of of Charleston with only the top right corner sticking out of the water coasties got that too.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

*The OLE lets take it home.*

* Mine would have to be an Air Force Drone. A fully operational Drone Missle found about 3 miles outside Pensacola Pass. Damn what a story. Once the military found out where the drone was it was game on. Bomb squad and all came to confiscate the drone. Still had fuel in it , this is one thing I will never forget. *

* "GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"*


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Not floating off shore but sort of related to the Tampon incident:

After Ivan we returned home (once the storm surge receded) and found the sunroom floor literally carpeted with porn magazines and a few VHS tapes to boot. I don't mean Playboy or Penthouse, I'm talking HARD CORE. Wife saw them first and asked if they were mine. "Uh, no". I knew they had to come from upsurge and my first thought was the strange dude 3 houses down. After digging through them I found a couple still in their plastic shipping envelope with the recipient's name and address. Turned out they belonged to my next door neighbor. He was 94 YO that year. Wife stated "Well that's disgusting". All I thought was "94 and still interested?:notworthy:.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I won't mind living to be that old if everything still works like that! 94! Damn


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, a dead atlantic bottlenose obama with fins. A pair of hobie cat hulls. During the BP spill detail, an 8' dia, by 12' wide steel tie off bouy that was obviously missing from some offshore platform. Before that, a noaa current bouy that had an operational GPS inside. We picked it up and a fellow from Stennis space center picked it up and gave us a $100 reward. Oh... and one time we saw some kind of red colored fish floating out there.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

What the heck is a bottlenose obama?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

polar21 said:


> What the heck is a bottlenose obama?


 Obviously, you've never experienced the mammal that eat the fish the government mandated you to throw back. See... now we have a class of entitlement mammals... The NMFS says, "They gotta eat too" LOL... 
So... these fish that the gooberment makes us throw back are eaten, not by us, but by some other entity.. Gotta love it. :whistling:


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Burnt Drag said:


> Obviously, you've never experienced the mammal that eat the fish the government mandated you to throw back. See... now we have a class of entitlement mammals... The NMFS says, "They gotta eat too" LOL...
> So... these fish that the gooberment makes us throw back are eaten, not by us, but by some other entity.. Gotta love it. :whistling:


I gotta google this one 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## jsims006 (Jun 15, 2011)

The only thing I can contribute so far is a 4" x 4" x 8' wooden fence pole with galvanized gate hardware attached to it floating in pensacola bay.

We woke up about 3 o'clock in the morning to a thump thump thump and I took a look over the gunwale and there it floated. It would have made a very bad day for a jetski or another boat taking advantage of the calmness of the bay.

We towed it up to the pier at the seashell at daybreak and went about our business.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

A few years ago in the Mobile Big Game Tournament found an entire roof of a house floating out there My buddy caught a blue on it that won the tournament. It was loaded with dolphin and wahoo. I've seen a bunch of small boats half sunk out there too aloong with refrigerators and other stuff.


----------

